# Ouvrir archive auto-décompactable OS 7.1



## Stéphanois57 (30 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

On m'a donné une archive auto-décompactable ( extension .CMP) à mettre sur une disquette et à ouvrir sur un Macintosh LC sous OS 7.1. Quand je double clique dessus, il me dit qu'il ne peut pas l'ouvrir car il ne trouve pas l'application qui a permis de la créer. 

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## iluro_64 (30 Octobre 2015)

Ben dis-donc ! C'est pas tout jeune c'truc-là ?


----------



## daffyb (30 Octobre 2015)

Ça ne serait pas une archive Compact Pro par hasard ? c'est loin tout ça :
http://macintoshgarden.org/apps/compact-pro


----------



## daffyb (30 Octobre 2015)

heuuu, cette archive CMP elle vient de windows non ? (c'est ce que m'indique mon ami Google) Demande à la personne qui t'a compressé ça comment elle a fait.
décompresse la sous windows  
parcontre, si ça se trouve les ressources auront disparue et ton fichier sera inutilisable


----------



## Stéphanois57 (30 Octobre 2015)

Oui effectivement, OS 7.1 date de 1992.
En fait, c'est une archive auto-décompactable comprenant StuffIt Expander et Compact Pro. Mais je ne sais pas avec quel logiciel elle a été faite.


----------



## daffyb (30 Octobre 2015)

directement sous windows.
Sinon, tu devrais trouver ton bonheur ici : http://macintoshgarden.org/apps/utilities/compression-archiving


----------



## Stéphanois57 (30 Octobre 2015)

Je vais essayer, je vous tiens au courant. Merci !


----------



## Stéphanois57 (30 Octobre 2015)

Je viens d'essayer avec ceci : http://macintoshgarden.org/apps/stuffit-expander-and-dropstuff-ee-40
Donc je l'ai mis sur ma disquette, ensuite je suis allé sur le LC, j'ai lancé Apple Files Exchange, j'ai mis le contenu de la disquette sur le LC, et j'ai double cliqué sur ce contenu. Et là, même message qu'avec mon archive auto-décompactable.


----------



## daffyb (30 Octobre 2015)

essaye celui ci
http://macintoshgarden.org/apps/stuffit-expander-55
Le problème, c'est que ça se mort la queue. Il faut un décompresseur pour installer un décompresseur...


----------



## Stéphanois57 (30 Octobre 2015)

Oui, c'est vraiment bizarre… J'essaie celui que tu m'as donné. Il faut que je télécharge le .bin ?


----------



## daffyb (30 Octobre 2015)

le .img me parait plus indiqué... à toi de faire les essais


----------



## daffyb (30 Octobre 2015)

ahhhh mince, j'avais pas vu que tu étais en 7.1
Ça pourrait ne pas fonctionner... essaye quand même !


----------



## Stéphanois57 (30 Octobre 2015)

Je n'arrive déjà pas les mettre sur une disquette, faute d'espace disponible…


----------



## r e m y (30 Octobre 2015)

.cmp ca doit effectivement être une archive Compact Pro... Mais pas auto extractible. 
Les auto extractibles étaient créées par StuffIt et prenaient le suffixe .sea (self extractible archive)

Regarde ce site pour trouver CompactPro 1.5.2
http://gryphel.com/c/sw/archive/


----------



## Stéphanois57 (30 Octobre 2015)

Dans ce cas, même si mon "auto-extractible" ne marche pas, il me faudrait Stuffit Expander, d'une manière ou d'une autre. Vous ne sauriez-pas comment je pourrais l'installer sur mon LC ? (je ne peux le faire que via des disquettes, car le LC ne dispose pas de carte ethernet.)


----------



## Stéphanois57 (30 Octobre 2015)

Mais Compact Pro, j'en ai déjà plusieurs versions sur des disquettes, ce n'est pas lui qui pose vraiment problème, mais plutôt StuffIt


----------



## Stéphanois57 (30 Octobre 2015)

Je viens d'essayer celui-ci : http://gryphel.com/c/sw/archive/stuffexp/index.html
Comme avant, je le transfère sur le LC depuis Apple Files Exchange, et quand je veux l'ouvrir après, j'ai ce message qui me dit qu'il ne peut pas l'ouvrir car il ne trouve pas l'application qui a permis de le créer…


----------



## r e m y (30 Octobre 2015)

Regarde cette discussion https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3839822

Il semble qu'une version non compressée de StuffIt Expander se trouve sur les CD d'installation de MacOS ...


----------



## Stéphanois57 (30 Octobre 2015)

J'ai regardé dans mes disquettes d'installation, mais malheureusement je ne trouve pas de fichier Aladdin Software... Dans la discussion il s'agit d'OS 9... et moi de 7.1, ça doit être pour ça.


----------



## Stéphanois57 (30 Octobre 2015)

J'ai regardé dans mes disquettes d'installation, mais malheureusement je ne trouve pas de fichier Aladdin Software... Dans la discussion il s'agit d'OS 9... et moi de 7.1, ça doit être pour ça.


----------



## r e m y (30 Octobre 2015)

oui mais si des fois tu avais un CD de MacOS 9, tu pourrais le trouver (c'est ce qui est indiqué dans la discussion... quelqu'un l'a trouvé ainsi pour mettre sur un Mac sous MacOS 7)


----------



## Stéphanois57 (30 Octobre 2015)

Non je n'ai pas de CD de OS9, les seules choses dont je dispose, c'est les disquettes de 7.1 et les disquettes d'installation pour LC 475.


----------



## daffyb (30 Octobre 2015)

tu dézipes le fichier que tu télécharges ici et tu le mets sur une disquette. Ça fonctionne (sous MacOS 8.6)
http://daffyb2.free.fr/macg/Aladdin_Expander-5.5.zip


----------



## Stéphanois57 (30 Octobre 2015)

Je viens de tester, en vain… Quand j'extrais avec Apple Files Exchange, ensuite toujours le même message, comme quoi l'application qui a permis de créer le fichier est introuvable…


----------



## daffyb (30 Octobre 2015)

Stéphanois57 a dit:


> Je viens de tester, en vain… Quand j'extrais avec Apple Files Exchange, ensuite toujours le même message, comme quoi l'application qui a permis de créer le fichier est introuvable…


il vient faire quoi le Apple Files Exchange dans l'histoire ?


----------



## Stéphanois57 (30 Octobre 2015)

Si je l'utilise pas, lors de l'insertion de la disquette dans le LC, il me dit que la disquette n'est pas au format Macintosh, et je dois soit l'initialiser (donc je perd les données), soit l'éjecter.
Apple Files Exchange me permet donc de lire les disquettes en FAT 12 (MS-DOS)


----------



## daffyb (30 Octobre 2015)

ah mais oui... si tu passes par du FAT tu perds les ressources et le fichier n'est plus reconnu.
tu peux pas mettre ça sur une disquette en HFS ?


----------



## Stéphanois57 (30 Octobre 2015)

Des disquettes HFS je ne crois pas en avoir, et on m'avait dit qu'il y aurait peut être des problèmes pour écrire sur la disquette depuis mon iMac ( qui est en 10.8.5)


----------



## Stéphanois57 (30 Octobre 2015)

Oui effectivement depuis OS 10.6 on ne peut plus écrire sur les disquettes en HFS, on ne peut que les lire


----------



## daffyb (30 Octobre 2015)

dans ce cas il faut essayer ça !
http://www.journaldulapin.com/2015/08/11/lire-et-ecrire-du-hfs-sous-mac-os-x-yosemite/


----------



## Stéphanois57 (31 Octobre 2015)

Je ne suis pas un expert, mais je peux utiliser une disquette normale pour faire ça ? C'est juste l'application qui va me la formater dans le format HFS ?


----------



## daffyb (31 Octobre 2015)

oui, une disquette "normale". Ensuite, dans l'utilitaire de disque tu devrais pouvoir formater en HFS.
Le mieux est encore de formater la disquette depuis le LC


----------



## Stéphanois57 (31 Octobre 2015)

Oui mais il me faut un logiciel spécial sur le LC pour formater en HFS ? Car Apple Files Exchange ne formate qu'en MD-DOS ou en format Macintosh (je ne sais pas si c'est ça le HFS ?)

J'ai installé FUSE sur mon iMac, mais c'est bizarre, je ne trouve pas de fichier Fuse dans les applications, ou même ailleurs, et quand je veux formater ma disquette dans l'utilitaire de disques, je n'ai que MS-DOS ou ExFat.
Mais dans ton lien il y a écrit quelque chose que je ne comprends pas, et ça vient peut être de ça : "Attention, sous Yosemite ils n’apparaissent pas dans la barre latérale du Finder, mais uniquement dans la liste des volumes, avec une icône de partage réseaux."

P.S : je ne suis pas sous Yosemite, j'ai l'iMac sous une version antérieure, et j'ai le MacBook sous El Capitan.


----------



## daffyb (31 Octobre 2015)

Sur ton LC, sans passer par une quelconque application, tu sélectionnes la disquette et tu fais initialiser (je crois que c'est dans le menu "Spécial"). Ça formate la disquette en HFS.


----------



## Stéphanois57 (31 Octobre 2015)

Je ne trouve pas ce menu Spécial. Pourtant j'ai cherché comme indiqué ici (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_folder) car dans OS7, il ne s'appelle apparemment plus Spécial (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special_menu_(Mac_OS) ).

Mais même si j'arrive formater mes disquettes en HFS depuis le LC, il me faudra utiliser FUSE pour pouvoir écrire dessus, et là je ne le trouve pas sur l'iMac, as-tu déjà testé ce logiciel ?


----------



## daffyb (31 Octobre 2015)

il n'y a rien à faire.
Tu formates tes disquettes sur le LC et après avoir installé FUSE, tu pourras écrire dessus depuis le Finder

HFS *est* le format Macintosh


----------



## Stéphanois57 (31 Octobre 2015)

Ah oui effectivement. J'ai réussit à installer une version .bin de StuffIT !


----------



## daffyb (31 Octobre 2015)

alleluia !!!


----------



## Stéphanois57 (31 Octobre 2015)

J'en profite pour te demander quelque chose : 
Maintenant que j'ai StuffIt Expander, il me permet bien de décompresser des .sit ? J'ai mis sur le bureau du LC un jeu en .sit. Quand j'ouvre StuffIT je n'ai qu'un onglet en haut à gauche de l'écran, avec un petit menu déroulant. Il y a "Expand…" et quand je clique dessus, mon jeu en .sit n'apparait pas. Sais-tu pourquoi ?


----------



## daffyb (31 Octobre 2015)

et si tu fais un double clic sur le jeu en .sit ? ça décompresse ?


----------



## Stéphanois57 (31 Octobre 2015)

Non ça dit que le fichier qui l'a crée est introuvable. Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que, quand j'ouvre StuffIt en double cliquant dessus, je n'ai pas une nouvelle page qui s'affiche, j'ai juste le menu du haut qui change. Je précise, il s'agit de StuffIt Expander 4.0.1, parce que j'ai essayé avec des autres versions, mais elles sont trop récentes, elles demandent minimum OS 7.1.1 alors que j'ai 7.1

(Je viens d'essayer avec une archive .cpt, ça me fait la même chose…)


----------



## r e m y (31 Octobre 2015)

Glisse le fichier .sit ou .cpt sur l'icône de stuffit expander


----------



## Stéphanois57 (1 Novembre 2015)

Oui j'ai essayé mais normalement l'icône de Stuffit devrait changer changer de couleur quand je passe avec le fichier .sit dessus, or là non, et quand je relâche, les 2 icônes ne font que se superposer.
Mais tu ne penses pas que ça vienne de la version de Stuffit ? Parce que moi ça me parait bizarre qu'il n'y ait pas de page qui s'ouvre quand je double clique sur StuffIt…


----------



## r e m y (1 Novembre 2015)

normal qu"il n'y ait pas de "page" à l'ouverture de Stuffit Expander. Le seul interêt de l'ouvrir ainsi, seul, c'est d'accéder aux menu de Préférences.

Sinon il est censé se lancer de lui-même pour décompresser un fichier .sit lorsqu'on double-clique sur ce fichier ou qu'on le glisse sur l'icone de Stuffit Expander, puis il se referme une fois la decompression terminée

Je pense plutôt que ce sont tes fichiers .sit ou .cpt qui ne sont pas reconnus par Stuffit Expander, certainement parce que tu les as fait passer par une disquette au format FAT et ca leur a fait perdre leur partie "Resources"


----------



## Stéphanois57 (1 Novembre 2015)

Non je les ai fait passer par la même disquette qui m'a permis d'installer StuffIt, donc en HFS.
Les fichiers en .sit ou .cpt, je les ai trouvé sur ce lien : http://grenier-du-mac.net/listes/liste_alpha.html


----------



## magicPDF (1 Novembre 2015)

Stéphanois57 a dit:


> Si je l'utilise pas, lors de l'insertion de la disquette dans le LC, il me dit que la disquette n'est pas au format Macintosh, et je dois soit l'initialiser (donc je perd les données), soit l'éjecter.
> Apple Files Exchange me permet donc de lire les disquettes en FAT 12 (MS-DOS)


Il faut absolument que tu installes *Joliet Volume Access*, alias JVA : http://www.tempel.org/joliet/fr/
C'est un in-dis-pen-sa-ble !


----------

